# Firewood cutting weekend



## NWCS (Oct 24, 2010)

doing some firewood cutting this weekend. had to try out my new Stihl 9 layer chaps and my old caulk boots. woods port Stihl 036 Pro with a 20" bar and my stock MS660 32" bar


----------



## Rescue1 (Nov 14, 2010)

I have the same Chaps, and they saved my a$$ big time one day. A laurel bush throw the saw back running full speed at my leg and they stopped it dead. Fibers everywhere, and not so much as a scratch. Definitely worth every penny because my femur would have not been happy.. .. Nice saws...


----------

